# Wechseln einer Glühbirne im Forum ;-)



## stieglitz (14 Dezember 2005)

Sehr witzige und treffende Typisierung von Forenteilnehmern. Gefunden bei Antispam, danke Scharnhorst!


http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showpost.php?p=50184&postcount=16
Passt hier natürlich auch.


----------



## News (14 Dezember 2005)

Mir fehlt da noch eine typische Reaktion à la Heiseforum, die so lauten würde: "Mit Neonröhren wär das nicht passiert!"


----------



## stieglitz (14 Dezember 2005)

News schrieb:
			
		

> Mir fehlt da noch eine typische Reaktion à la Heiseforum, die so lauten würde: "Mit Neonröhren wär das nicht passiert!"


Genau so!
Beim erfolglosen stöbern im Heise Forum nach einem passendem Zitat,
hab ich aber das gefunden:
XP bei McDonald's


----------



## Heiko (14 Dezember 2005)

Da hat endlich einer erkannt, wie es wirklich ist...


----------



## stieglitz (14 Dezember 2005)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Da hat endlich einer erkannt, wie es wirklich ist...


da fehlt noch das Wörtchen  .. seufz


----------



## Heiko (14 Dezember 2005)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Heiko schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*SEUFZ*


----------



## SEP (14 Dezember 2005)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> XP bei McDonald's


:vlol:


----------



## BenTigger (14 Dezember 2005)

Aehm.... wo wir grad beim Thema Glühbirnen sind...
Kennt jemand die Adresse der Webcam der am längsten leuchtenden Glühlampe, die schon um die 100 Jahre bei einer amerikanischen Feuerwehr brennt??

 :holy:


----------



## SEP (14 Dezember 2005)

http://www.centennialbulb.org/photos.htm

Im Moment brennt sie noch ...


----------



## Adele (3 Januar 2006)

*Wechseln einer Glühbirne im Forum*

Wow......   :sun: 

So eine Langlebigkeit fördert aber nicht die Konjunktur. Stellt Euch mal vor, die betreffende Herstellerfirma hätte für die komplette Weltbevölkerung genügend Glühbirnen hergestellt. Dann wäre doch für mindestens die nächsten 100 Jahre erst mal Sense mit Produktion und Sicherheit der Arbeitsplätze, vorausgesetzt, die halbe Weltbevölkerung zerdeppert die Dinger nicht einfach. Da baut man doch lieber um dem Erhalt der laufenden Produktion halber in das Produkt kleine Fehler ein, wie z. B. nach deren Erfindung die Möglichkeit der Laufmaschen bei den zunächst unkaputtbaren Nylonstrümpfen. Und die Serienproduktion von Autos wäre nicht auf Dauer moglich, würde nicht Rostschutz und das verwendete Material irgendwann den Geist aufgeben. Sprich: Feuerverzinkt ist zwar über Jahrzehnte hinweg haltbar, der florierenden Wirtschaft aber genau so abträglich wie das zunehmen hohe Alter der deutschen Rentenempfänger bei verbesserter Gesundheit für die Rentenkassen.        0 

Ach ja, was die Unzahl von Usern beim Wechseln einer
Glühbirne im Forum angeht: Haupsache, das Ding leuchtet irgendwann mal ....   :holy:


----------

